# Audi Sport May Have Hired Ferrari's Stefano Domenicali to Succeed Dr. Ullrich



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

According to the Italian magazine AutoSprint (via *Motorsport.com*, Audi may have hired Stefano Domenicali. The 49-year old Italian was recently replaced by Marco Mattiacci as Ferrari's team chief earlier this year.

Why hire him? Dr. Ullrich's retirement has been rumored for some time now. Dieter Gass' own return to Audi Sport was one rumored succession move and Domenicali is now another. Interestingly, both have history in F1 and Gass has been heading up Ingolstadt's DTM efforts this season. Ullrich on the other hand, while beloved by nearly anyone who loves Audi, has been a stalwart at staying in series where tech development to road cars is a big part of the plan... and that there's nowhere that is more evident than at the grand science fair that is the 24 Hours of Le Mans.

If Ullrich departs, what will this mean for Audi Sport and its greater family? Time will tell.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Always said:


> That is so interesting. But I am not sure it's true. Otherwise, it is very nice. :bs:


There's been no official confirmation from Audi. The story from AutoExpress sights sources from Audi management, but it's not terribly clear whether they actually confirm his hiring. More rumors along this line put Alonso also racing for Audi maybe as early as next summer at Le Mans if he takes a hiatus from F1. That's a really heavy amount of rumors and I find rumors in the motorsport world tend to be a bit less based in reality. We'll see.


----------



## Articus (Sep 14, 2014)

I don't know about this. I guess this might be convenient if Audi wanted to return to F1.

But I read from Dr. Ullrich himself that Domenicalli has already been hired but he won't be working with the Motorsport division.


----------

